# Wow - finally feel like I understand my visual symptoms...



## lolwhat (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey guys

I've been having depersonalization symptoms 24/7 for about 5 months. It got worse and worse every week.

Everyhing started when I took and withdraw an antidepressant cold turkey named mirtazapine. Then I ended up in the psych ward and wanted to check for

neurological symptoms because I thought I was getting alzheimers or MS or something while at that time I didn't realized it was drug withdrawal.

Anyway.. .when I was there I got quetiapine for sleep & had a very bad reaction to it. Basically my sleep/wake switch broke & I haven't had natural homeostatically regulated sleep from there.

For about one month I basically haven't slept until i got more and more exhausted & finally entered dream-like stage 1 sleep... basically since 5 months that's the only "sleep" I get... I mostly have dreams all night without any deep restorative sleep.

Because of this I felt more and more exhausted... Basically the symptoms developed after the second day or so of not sleeping...

*Anyway...*

My biggest problem are visual issues. I've been to lots of different ophtalmologists and have been assured that everything is fine, also had MRI done, fine too...

I have a majority of the visual symptoms you guys listed here but by far the most debilitating one is this:

My eyes can only focus on a very small area... my eyes are unfocused and stare at nothing 24/7 as lots of other people report but when I try to focus

I only can only focus small specs and the rest of what I see is unfocused. This area got smaller and smaller the worse the DP got or the less energy I had...

This symptom wasn't constant or anything. It literally got worse very consistently for about 5 months. I actually stopped using the computer and phone and told everybody it's impossible to read actualy at this point as I can barely see the words... I see specs focused and the rest is just unfocused and my brain has to compensate...

Anyway.. I forced myself to read every single day and so it kind of became easier to actually read as I wasn't using the laptop for the first 2 months when I was in this as that vision problem was so extreme...

Any ideas why that focusing space got less and less the worse my energy and the DP got because of the sleep disturbance? I don't understand what's going on but it's driven me nuts for so many months.

I literally can't have a panoramic focused view where I look at something and I see everything focused.... When I focus my vision small parts are focused and the rest is unfocused.... I can't look at pictures and stuff normally because I have to scan from all different perspectives to get the full sharp picture in my mind.

Same thing when I shave myself... I can barely see my beard, everything is so unfocused and I have to make so much effort to have a tiny spec of sharpness it's ridiculous-

I have tons of other symptoms as well...but I thought I talk about that one first.


----------



## lolwhat (Mar 13, 2018)

I tried CBD before I had DP. But basically felt nothing. Do you have visual symptoms too? For me it's like every day I wake up I felt like I basically haven't slept and I'm in sleep debt for over 5 months, lagging or something.


----------

